# WAG,s Please



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dave- my FIL- flew into microneasia in the 50's-70's. The natives loved him cause he brought them the things they wanted from outside. They gave him "story Boards" and these 2 story lamps. Now I know it is not much to go on but this is it. Lighter wood is about the weight of cherry and the dark -white oak. Tall one needs weighted so I might get an end grain shot later. Guess's please.

[attachment=13171]

[attachment=13172]


----------



## dean jordan (Nov 5, 2012)

Boy give me a break I still have trouble identifying Oregon woods.The only thing I know about Indonesian trees is that they are good to hide behind.
Maybe someone will know


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> Boy give me a break I still have trouble identifying Oregon woods.The only thing I know about Indonesian trees is that they are good to hide behind.
> Maybe someone will know



Dean that is a great answer-I love it.......... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting carvings. The darker wood I would very WAG as Merbau and the lighter wood Teak?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Interesting carvings. The darker wood I would very WAG as Merbau and the lighter wood Teak?



Thanks David, I have used neither wood. Carvings are supposed to be a story- no clue as to what.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd guess monkey pod(rain tree) for the darker one and satinwood for the lighter one... That's based on my extensive research on Indonesian wood carvings of that era(or a quick google search using 'Indonesian wood for carving').


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2012)

I tried that David but saw nothing similar-granted I only went through a few pages though. I guess my guess will have to do- SIL asked me and I said I was 100% sure it was .....wood. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am sorry -there will be no slicing and diceing. Maybe end grain shot. Hell- you are right though I probably could not pronounce it let alone spell it. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------

